# Google play services and play store



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

Just a thought and a question. ..
I recently uninstalled Google play services and the play store and since then my phone has been lagging a little bit more than usual and some applications just crash after few minutes of use...
should they have any effects on the operating system's normal running when uninstalled?? furthermore I had freezed them before...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How did you uninstall the Google Play Services? You can only disable them.


----------



## tony_k (May 4, 2016)

my phone is rooted.....


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would recommend you keep those Android Services and Google Play Services active and running. Android is not designed to function without them.


----------

